# Suggestions for a "hanging" moss/plant



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking for a moss or plant that will "hang". I have a shelf at the back of my tank, I want to put some plants that will fall over the edge of it, to give it a more natural look. Pretty sure my journal is my sig- though it's old, and hasn't been updated for a long time. The set up is pretty much the same. 
Oh, it will also have to be a species that thrives in high light.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What about some of the mosses ? You could thread multiple strands into plastic or metal mesh and hang the entire unit below the shelf, and let the moss fill in.. give you a nice effect over time. Plastic mesh won't bend worth a toot, but could be cut and then 'stitched' together at a 90 degree angle to give you something to set on the ledge and maybe hold that down with rocks.. or silicone if you don't mind lowering the water level to do that. I'd use the thin monofilament they use for bead stringing as 'thread' for this kind of stitching, or any non rotting thread would likely do. Not cotton, as it will rot off with time. Mosses grow faster in higher light, which will help speed up the time to get the effect you want. You could even trim the lower edge of the mesh somewhat unevenly, to give a more naturalistic effect. With only a few exceptions I can think of, the majority of common basket plants have a tendency to start growing vertically once they reach two or three feet in length, so even if the moss did grow more 'up' than 'down' it should still look fairly natural and very nice, I'd think.

If you used a larger mesh, say, number 7 plastic canvas, which has 7 holes per inch, that would accommodate some thicker stems, you might be able to do something similar with some of the smaller leaved, thinner stemmed plants, though such a set up might need trimming often. If you 'stitched' a thinnish, say half inch thick maybe ?, anyway, a layer of sponge material on the back of the mesh, it would give the roots something to grow into. I see the roots of several of my stem plants growing into my sponge filter all the time. I keep having to yank them out, so they certainly don't seem to mind sponge as a root media. You might even be able to do a wall that way, if you wanted to. Gives me some idea of my own  !


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! I will consider your suggestions. Mesh seems like a good start.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

hc cuba if you have high light


----------

